# Manuals for 42" tube frame mower 18423



## henrylimmer (Nov 12, 2004)

I just got the original mower deck that was bought with the 1556 I picked up from my in-laws last fall. I want to get the mower deck all tuned up and ready for cutting before spring. Does anyone know where I can find the manuals for this mower? I have located and downloaded a copy of the parts list but can't find anything else.

Thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Henry
All I have is the exploded diagram and the parts list also. Maybe aegt5000 has a manual? If not try ebay and email some of those that are selling literature. 

The only difference between this deck and the other 42's is the mounting brackets. The manual for the older decks are posted here on TF.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I looked and it turns out that I do have the manual and parts list.
Will scan them in and create a new thread in the Bolens section
for this deck.


----------



## henrylimmer (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the OMM aegt5000!

Anyone have any sort of service manual? Like what a Bolens dealer would have had with specifications, torque values, etc? I don't think my mower needs an overhaul but I like having that kind of info.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Henry

Just a suggestion, but "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" would apply to these 30+ year old attachments that don't have a readily available parts support.

Might be a good idea to change a belt, check/replace bearings, add/change gear box fluid, change or sharpen/balance blades, and clean and paint the deck. Other than that I wouldn't be pulling things apart looking for trouble.


----------

